# God speed, Sandman



## Coug Dad (Dec 14, 2010)

This was posted at the end of a dying off topic post by Sandman and probably missed by most:

My Christmas gift to my wife of 24 years will be my deployment to Iraq for 12 months starting this week. I am convinced she prefers the company of her three cats to me, which when all other things are considered, isn't that bad of a trade off. If the cats could get jobs, earn money and pay the bills, I would have no value at all. Just sayin'.

Stay safe Sandman, and you will be in my prayers


----------



## creek456 (Dec 14, 2010)

Please do stay safe and return to  your wife give her a different gift maybe a hug and a kiss and try and enjoy the little things. But before all of that get back here whole. Be safe and thank you so much for what you are selflessly doing for everyone else.


----------



## FM William Burns (Dec 14, 2010)

Yes, stay safe and take care of yourself.  Thank you for your service to our country and your unit.


----------



## Bootleg (Dec 14, 2010)

Kill the enemy and leave the wife.

Be good to yourself!


----------



## KZQuixote (Dec 14, 2010)

Hey Sandman,

You got the right stuff!

There'll be plenty of dumbshiite stuff for you keep us straight on while you're over there doing the real stuff.

Thanks and keep safe.

Bill


----------



## Daddy-0- (Dec 14, 2010)

Keep your head down.


----------



## Sandman (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks

Thank you, fellas. These messages about brought a tear to my eye. I leave for Iraq early tomorrow. I'll catch up with y'all in 2012.

I wish you all well in your careers. Hold on, the economy will pick up soon enough, but it might be a rough ride for a little while longer. The built environment is a better and safer place thanks to all of you.

The Sandman has left the building.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 14, 2010)

God Bless you and keep you safe.

Uncle Bob


----------



## jpranch (Dec 14, 2010)

sandman, been there done that. That is NOT braging. I'm taking a big chance here but... at one time wishing I could put cold a round through a cold heart. Long, long  time ago... Perhaps this is better said in a private message but want all to see. Brother, take the high road. It's hard as hell but take the high road... Dam it's hard. I hear you hurtin. Dam.


----------



## globe trekker (Dec 15, 2010)

1 Thessalonians 5:11  &  28

.


----------



## fatboy (Dec 15, 2010)

Stay safe, Godspeed.......Thank you and all the troops for your service to the USA. Keep up with us while you're there, when my son was over there, he had internet access all the time except when he was on checkpoint.


----------



## FredK (Dec 15, 2010)

Uncle Bob said:
			
		

> God Bless you and keep you safe.Uncle Bob


Agree keep safe Sandman.


----------



## cboboggs (Dec 15, 2010)

Keep safe Sandman. And as others have said, Thanks for your service and dedication to keeping our way of life safe.


----------



## Alias (Dec 15, 2010)

Agree with everyone, stay safe and thanks.

Sue, in the frozen high desert


----------



## texas transplant (Dec 15, 2010)

Sandman,

Thanks you for your service and my prayers go with you.   Be safe.


----------



## mmmarvel (Dec 16, 2010)

I've got a son-in-law who is back in Iraq on his second tour.  He says it's a lot safer than it was 18 months ago during his first tour, but I'd take my chances in Detroit over going to Iraq.  May the Lord bless and keep you Sandman, my son-in-law and all who are over there trying to keep this world, our world a safer place to live in.


----------

